# Samsung Galaxy Tab 2



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi

I hope somebody can help as I'm tearing my hair out!

I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 which runs Android 4.2.2

It can go just over a day before the battery goes completely flat although I always put it on charge every night.

Recently the battery has completely drained before the end of the day.

On looking at the battery setting it shows Google Calendar Sync using 54% of the battery!!!

Now this is where it gets frustrating. I don't have Google calendar installed an have nothing syncing automatically on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2.

Anybody know what I can do to resolve this?

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried to disable the sync 
heres some instructions on how to disable sync- i dont have a TAB in front of me to check
http://androidadvices.com/galaxy-tab-disable-google-facebook-calendar-sync/#.U1v7ePmVO1g


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi thanks for your reply.

I don't have anything syncing at all as I've disabled everything.

Still the battery setting shows Google Calendar Sync using 54% of the battery!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not sure what else to suggest now


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

:-(


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Strange thing is I also have a Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini smart phone. I have it set-up exactly the same as my tablet with same apps etc. That doesn't have the issue with the Google Calendar Sync.


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Is there anything I can do?

Looking at my tablet this morning it shows Google Calendar Sync using 68% of the battery.

I don't have Google Calendar installed and nothing is syncing as I have disabled everything.


----------

